# Power steering reservoir tank location.



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

There is no power steering reservoir on a Cruze Eco, because it has electric power steering. Instead of a hydraulic pump, the steering is driven by an electric motor attached to the steering rack.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Unless you are in some place like China, You won't find it. Not like the 3800 where they buried it behind the motor by the suspension.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you do manage to find it, have to fill it up with electricity.


----------



## papacruze (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks. So there is no fluid whatsoever that drives this system? Just an electric motor directly attached to gears? No lube in the system at all?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## papacruze (Nov 24, 2014)

So if there's a whining noise like a pump is dry coming from this system does one just replace it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would suspect the sound is coming from some other accessory drive item(alternator, AC compressor, waterpump). Can't imagine the electric system making any noise.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My alternator was whining pretty hard when I had a dud battery.


----------



## papacruze (Nov 24, 2014)

That's what I thought too, like a bad idler pulley or something. Of course now the sound has gone away. Argh. I'll have to wait for it to return. I did adjust the tension on the steering to make it a little easier to turn the wheel. There's a bolt on the power steering system that allows you to adjust this I guess. Turn the bolt in it gets harder, out it (just a quarter turn) gets a little easier. Since all this stuff must be a secret I'm winging it here. And I suppose I wasn't supposed to touch that bolt! Finding info on cars via the internet is almost impossible any more. Off to the store to find some chiton books. 

Oh btw thanks for the smart ass remark about filling it with electricity. If you don't have a clue then you shouldn't answer a post for someone who is trying to get answers. Hopefully I can return the favor someday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

papacruze said:


> Oh btw thanks for the smart ass remark about filling it with electricity. If you don't have a clue then you shouldn't answer a post for someone who is trying to get answers. Hopefully I can return the favor someday.


Smartass remarks are always available.  Please return the favor as it lightens the tone here. 

Now for more serious stuff - Can you post a picture of that tensioner control bolt? I wonder if some of the people reporting severly notchy steering might really just need this adjusted.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are able to identify when the sound happens? Are checking the voltage in the gauges when the sound happens? Is the noise when the a/c or defrost is on?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Stating a power steering problem, the conditions, make, year, and model would have resulted in a different reply.

Loose mounts, worn bearings, or the electric motor can cause these whining sounds. Unlike hydraulic power steering when the wheel is against the stops, full pressure is applied only relieved by the safety valve. So does apply a considerable load on the belt drive train. 

Electric power steering incorporates current control to the motor with limits when the steering is is against either lock. Controlled by firmware in the PCM. Also has an 80 amp fuse for the motor so capable of putting quite a load on that electrical motor.

Typically if a PS code is set, power steering will be disabled or cut down with assist quite a bit. Mine did that even before I hit the 1,000 mile mark and a good thing my wife wasn't driving, like trying to steer a huge farm tractor sunk in the mud. 

Is your vehicle under warranty yet? Only replacement item is the motor itself, firmware is esoteric, not sure if it is covered by the PT warranty, but think it should be.


----------



## papacruze (Nov 24, 2014)

The bolt I'm referring to is on the left side of the electric motor assembly which looks to be the gearing that attaches to the rack. The bolt faces the firewall and sticks out at a 45 degree angle. Interestingly enough, if you take that bolt out completely, there appears to be lubricant of some sort there. Looked to me like ATF fluid. Probably red axle grease. Not sure, but it wasn't thick like grease.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## papacruze (Nov 24, 2014)

Btw I'm waiting patiently for the sound to return as it has stopped. Go figure.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Power steering unit is using all torque to yield bolts, any bolt removed is to be discarded and replaced with a new one. Shop manual lists several codes for the PS unit, positively no adjustments or repairs on this unit, simply gives instructions as to how to replace it.

For a DIYer, around 830 bucks for a new unit, and of course the wheels must be realigned. 

When I got mine back, just went far enough to check just the torque on all the mounting bolts, mechanic on this did okay. Ha, but left out some of the push rivet pins. Went back and got replacements. Didn't have any in stock, so had to wait three weeks.


----------

